# Automatic Headlights way too sensitive



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed on the Gen2 Cruze that the auto-headlights are way too sensitive to ambient light compared to many other cars? I drive on a lot of roads with tree cover and on a course of driving 15 minutes to work my headlights will turn on/off over 10 times. If I pass under a group of trees, and the reduced light lasts for even just 5 seconds, on come the headlights. Same thing trying to pull into the garage. Can't pull in without the dang headlights turning on. I've had a several other cars with the automatic headlights (all GM) and the Cruze is the only one that seems so sensitive like this. Seems ridiculous for the headlights to come on after literally seconds of reduced light. Is there anyway to fool it to thinking it's always light out? I know I can disable the auto lights, but then I'd lose DRL which I don't want to do. Other option is to leave the headlights on ALL the time, but that is a waste of bulb life.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Not just Gen2. I can see a huge difference between my Chevy Cruze-s, both Gen1. The 2012 is "normal" but the 2011 is so sensitive, like you described yours. It may be the sensor's factory adjustments. And GM uses different sources so that can be the reason. Not much we can do about it


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It's completely normal.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My 2012 Holden Cruze does that as well, it has never bothered me.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

By any chance have you tinted your windshield? Looking at the Gen1 setup, the same sensor is used for automatic headlights and "sun load" for the A/C system. As a result, it may be looking more in the IR/Heat range rather than visible light. Any tinting is going to make the world look a lot darker to the car.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

No window tinting at all.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've seen it happen before where the sensor is not properly mounted in the dash and fallen down into the cavity. But that was back in the '80s.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I've seen it happen before where the sensor is not properly mounted in the dash and fallen down into the cavity. But that was back in the '80s.


You should still be under the B2B warranty. Have your dealership verify the sensor is working properly.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> You should still be under the B2B warranty. Have your dealership verify the sensor is working properly.


It works. The question is the threshold. I doubt if it's specified in the manual. If it's not in the manual, the dealer will say "it's normal". A test needs to be devised that shows the car is too sensitive and other cars on the lot are not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Traffic regularly gets backed up under an overpass here and mine will switch on in ~10 seconds.

If it makes you feel any better, I think our Camry is just as sensitive.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Premier17 said:


> Has anyone else noticed on the Gen2 Cruze that the auto-headlights are way too sensitive to ambient light compared to many other cars? I drive on a lot of roads with tree cover and on a course of driving 15 minutes to work my headlights will turn on/off over 10 times. If I pass under a group of trees, and the reduced light lasts for even just 5 seconds, on come the headlights. Same thing trying to pull into the garage. Can't pull in without the dang headlights turning on. I've had a several other cars with the automatic headlights (all GM) and the Cruze is the only one that seems so sensitive like this. Seems ridiculous for the headlights to come on after literally seconds of reduced light. Is there anyway to fool it to thinking it's always light out? I know I can disable the auto lights, but then I'd lose DRL which I don't want to do. Other option is to leave the headlights on ALL the time, but that is a waste of bulb life.


Does it interfere with your enjoyment of the vehicle?


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

It does, because I am a bit OCD about my vehicles and it bugs me that something needlessly is turning on/off all the time. I probably wouldn't care quite as much if I had just Halogen bulbs, but I have HID and it is really hard on the components to be short cycled like that.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Premier17 said:


> It does, because I am a bit OCD about my vehicles and it bugs me that something needlessly is turning on/off all the time. I probably wouldn't care quite as much if I had just Halogen bulbs, but I have HID and it is really hard on the components to be short cycled like that.


GM did not design that circuit for HIDs. 

Even so, the HIDs on my DTS switch on when I pull into my one car garage. And after almost nine years of that still seems to be working fine. But that circuit was designed for HIDs. 

Nothing wrong with a little automotive OCD from time to time. But a few meditation classes will work out cheaper in the long run.


----------

